# Sadie's Urn



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

After Sadie passed in June, I wanted to get a special urn for her, but I just couldn't even think about what to get. I wanted something that wasn't sad, but was tribute to her. A few months later I contacted a lady on etsy that made custom urns with sculptures of their dog. She finally finished, and I am so happy how it turned out. It's whimsical and happy and I honest broke down in tears when I saw it. But I want to look at it and feel her happy smile, not the sadness that she isn't here, and I think with more time I'll feel that way.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh gosh, the whole thing is very nice, I love the texture and the way she did the eyes, they sparkle. Time will help. Looking at the photo of Sadie in your signature beneath it makes me tear up.... what a beautiful smile, just makes you want to reach out and hug her. I'm so sorry for your heartache. Hugs to you.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It's lovely, I agree the eyes seem to sparkle - it has an "exuberance" about it - catches that happy golden personality we all know so well. 

I'm sorry for the loss of your girl, we lost Belle on June 6th. Everyday I touch her urn and tell her I miss her.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry for the loss of your dog.

The urn is beautiful. What a nice idea!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Her urn is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh it's beautiful . I'm sorry for your loss of Sadie but I hope her urn and your memories bring many smiles to your face


----------



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind words. I have good days when I can think about her without tears, and I have bad ones when the world doesn't feel right because she isn't in it. I think the good days are finally outnumbering the bad, but it's been a long road. I really hope this urn keeps reminding me of the good days!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

I called my Smooch, puppy girl, too.
Now Sadie and Smooch are together playing.
The urn is heartwarming and touching!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Your girl was absolutely beautiful! The urn definitely captures her spirit! I am so sorry you lost her.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl, Sadie!


----------

